

Quit Social Media In 2013 - rpeden
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jmaureenhenderson/2012/12/29/3-reasons-you-should-quit-social-media-in-2013/

======
cafard
"Social media a hotbed of bad behavior – flame wars, bragging, bashing and
crimes against grammar, among other misdeeds."

I would regard leaving out the copula as a venial sin of omission, not a
crime.

But the main reason I checked out the story was to see whether it had the
standard set of social-networking items on it. And indeed, I can share it on
Facebook, tweet it on Twitter, endorse it on Reddit, and click if I wish on a
couple of buttons I don't understand.

